
Apple Music Web Player - shivdhar
https://playapplemusic.com/
======
shivdhar
A web player for Apple Music has been long sought out by it's users. Now it's
here!

Github: [https://github.com/naveedgol/apple-music-web-
player/](https://github.com/naveedgol/apple-music-web-player/)

Mac Rumours: [https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/13/apple-music-
unofficial-...](https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/13/apple-music-unofficial-
web-player/)

r/linux:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/a5p8v5/i_built_an_ap...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/a5p8v5/i_built_an_apple_music_web_player_to_use_apple/)

r/apple:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/a5ux20/apple_music_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/a5ux20/apple_music_gets_unofficial_web_player_with_full/)

